

Snaptalent Launches (YC Winter 08) - jamiequint
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/12/snaptalent-targets-job-candidates-where-they-work-and-spend-time-online/

======
madmotive
Really impressed by how quickly you've launched and the approach is brilliant.
Makes perfect sense!

Particularly happy to see two YC start-ups this week launching products so
useable that they're being used on Hacker News... and with British origins
too! :D

------
pg
You can see a Snaptalent widget on the jobs page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

~~~
optimal
Couldn't see it at first, then enabled via NoScript. Might be something to
consider if targeting technical markets!

------
raganwald
Loving it so far. I tried Google a few years back and discarded it within
weeks. I would write an article critical of some programming language X and
especially critical of trying to program in X without experience, and the ads
would be for "Learn X in 21 days."

I dropped it quickly. Even though Google ads produced clicks and revenue, they
clashed with my weblog's basic philosophies. But in the trial so far, the
Snaptalent ads are for the kinds of companies that seem to fit with my
weblog's direction.

Congratulations, everyone!

<http://weblog.raganwald.com> (ads appear for individual articles, such as
[http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/11/i-think-it-funny-that-
as...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/11/i-think-it-funny-that-aspects-
were.html))

------
PStamatiou
Great job guys. I've been working with Sumon, Jamie and Tim and getting
snaptalent setup on my site over the last 2 weeks. I like advertising jobs
over the crap adsense shows.

example of snaptalent on the top of my site: <http://paulstamatiou.com>

------
pavs
Great idea and everything and a job well done. But considering the fact that
approx 50% of the web still use IE your website loads funky under IE but works
good under firefox. Here how it looks under IE:
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/2330400291_26417f384f_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/2330400291_26417f384f_o.png)

I am a freelance website developer and have this obsession with checking new
updtarts for browser compatibility. :)

~~~
jamiequint
Thanks pavs, we're going to be sure to fix that up over the next few days.

~Jamie (Co-Founder, Snaptalent)

------
myoung8
You guys should also create a centralized listing of all jobs on SnapTalent on
your destination site so that people can browse through more than those that
appear on a given blog.

------
earle
as the co-founding cto of hotjobs, i have to say, this is an excellent
solution. well done folks.

~~~
sharpshoot
earle - would love to speak to you. shoot me a line: sumon@snaptalent.com

~~~
earle
email sent.

~~~
fendistealther
mobiledreamers@gmail.com

~~~
fendistealther
earle we d love to talk to u

------
vlad
Congrats! +1 also goes out to everybody on Hacker.News for being positive
about new startups mentioned on this site.

------
nose
I'm really impressed by their customer service.

I got a 404 from the site when applying to a company (they were probably
overloaded). A day later the cofounder contacted me apologizing and offering
to send my resume directly. Awesome site.

------
sharpshoot
Hey Guys - Please Digg

[http://digg.com/tech_news/Snaptalent_Targets_Job_Candidates_...](http://digg.com/tech_news/Snaptalent_Targets_Job_Candidates_Where_They_Work_and_Spen)

~~~
earle
done :)

------
jgrahamc
Any thoughts on when you'll be available for non-US jobs? I'm currently
working at a start-up in Germany and would love to be able to use the service
to find people here.

------
garbowza
Fantastic, I've been watching these guys execute for awhile and I have no
doubt Snaptalent will be big!

------
mattculbreth
This is the single best YC idea I've seen in quite a while. Nice work!

------
nkohari
Brilliant! I love the idea. Congratulations and good luck.

------
arasakik
Congrats! These guys are going to be huge!

------
rms
Congrats guys!

------
Prrometheus
Brilliant. And revenue-producing.

------
whacked_new
Wow, well done; good judgment YC.

------
chris
Congrats! Product looks great!

~~~
anewaccountname
But I hate your commercial!

------
aston
Congrats, guys. I digg.

------
ivankirigin
Awesome!

------
luxiou
This is awesome.

